
California allows therapists to challenge law on child porn reporting - buisi
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-12-26/california-supreme-court-therapists-child-porn
======
buisi
Mandatory reports to police for certain crimes or registering people who seek
therapy like in Canada only serves to push people away from getting therapy.

